# changer de disque dur sur l'Imac G5



## pickeugo (15 Février 2006)

Bonjour...

min disque dur ata de l'imac G5 ayant rendu l'ame... (imac G5 de janvier 2005)
je vais donc proceder à un remplacement.... MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-825


le "Maxtor DiamondMax 10 250 Go Serial ATA 150 - 7200 trs/min - Buffer 16 Mo"
est til compatible avec ma machine ? (taille/ emplacement)


merci...


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Février 2006)

Bonsoir,
Je pense que c'est OK, mais pour que tu ait des réponses de spécialistes je déplace dans Mac de bureau.


----------



## djm (15 Février 2006)

il ne faut pas confondre disque dur et superdrive


----------



## lamidenis (15 Février 2006)

pickeugo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour...
> 
> min disque dur ata de l'imac G5 ayant rendu l'ame... (imac G5 de janvier 2005)
> je vais donc proceder à un remplacement.... MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-825
> ...



1 an à peine ? et il est déjà mort ? 
Tu l'as joué barbare ou même pas ? (ça fait peur, ça...)


----------



## pickeugo (16 Février 2006)

il m'avait en effet fait des coups bizarres genre blogs foireux...

javais du le vider et le remettre à zero pour reinstaller corectement mac OS
mais big plantage une semaine apres...
redémarrage impossible , données à zero , plus rien a recuperer avec data rescue...

Nada, queudalle !!

je bosse depuis une semaine avec un dd externe !

il nexiste plus !!!!!


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2006)

beurk ! maxtor :rateau: un seagate est bien mieux et surtout chauffe beaucoup moins


----------



## pickeugo (16 Février 2006)

vous avez des experiences de disque dur ata ? MAXtor... Seagate ou autres???


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2006)

mon expérience ? ma pile de maxtor HS qui n'arrête pas de grossir :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> beurk ! maxtor :rateau: un seagate est bien mieux et surtout chauffe beaucoup moins


Et niveau bruit ? parce que le seagate barracuda dans mon G5 est une horreur.


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et niveau bruit ? parce que le seagate barracuda dans mon G5 est une horreur.


Avec le mien, c'est idem sur un G4 (un SEAGATE Barracuda 120Go UDMA100 7200t 8Mo). J'ai très souvent peur que le disque ait un défaut, même si finalement cela a l'air normal. Et question chauffage, j'ai l'impression que mes ventilos tournent plus (j'ai deux disque internes, peut-être ceci explique cela).


----------



## pickeugo (16 Février 2006)

Bon pour l'instant: Maxtor !!!!


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et niveau bruit ? parce que le seagate barracuda dans mon G5 est une horreur.



mes seagates sont très silencieux :love:


----------

